# Plastic fusion



## sully174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Plastic fusion chilled water at power house


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW, love to watch this project.

Best part, the worker shown has suspenders AND a belt.

(me too sometimes)


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

fixitright said:


> WOW, love to watch this project.
> 
> Best part, the worker shown has suspenders AND a belt.
> 
> (me too sometimes)


I rock perry suspenders by duluth with my belt. I'll never go suspenderless again.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> I rock perry suspenders by duluth with my belt. I'll never go suspenderless again.


Can you wear suspenders while having your shirt out?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Need more pics of this project!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Can you wear suspenders while having your shirt out?


I wear a t shirt Tucked in, suspenders, the perry style, and either a long sleeve t, or my uniform button down depending, untucked.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> I rock perry suspenders by duluth with my belt. I'll never go suspenderless again.




Going there today. Menards suspenders leave me hanging.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

fixitright said:


> Going there today. Menards suspenders leave me hanging.


I love them now that I wear them... They only have two attachments.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

fixitright said:


> Going there today. Menards suspenders leave me hanging.


The Mt Horeb or Belleville location?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout
Are these the one's?
http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/mens-perry-side-clip-suspenders-60526.aspx


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Flyout
> Are these the one's?
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/mens-perry-side-clip-suspenders-60526.aspx


Yeah, those are them. The clips seem really durable. And I never have to pull my pants up through out the day.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> And I never have to pull my pants up through out the day.


You're working at the wrong places.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

chonkie said:


> You're working at the wrong places.


Or the right places...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol. Well, i guess the service side is treating you good now.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Duluth make the best and toughest long sleeve work shirts around hands down.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Just bought the suspenders and a couple of pair of $25.00 underwear.

There's way to many jokes about this but if it makes my boy's happy ..


----------

